# 만



## wonlon

가: 여러분들의 일을 제가 모르는 바가*만* 해결할 방법이 없어요.
나: 그건 너무 무책임한 행위가 아닌가요?

I encountered this sentence in my textbook. What does *만* mean here? 日本語でどんな意味に当たりますか。
(The part from which this sentence comes is about 바, though.)

Thanks.


----------



## terredepomme

我想, 這是 바지만.　[만]同[雖然].（日語的「が」）여러분들의 일을 제가 모르는 바지만。　雖然我不知道您們的事情。　皆さんの事は私には分かりませんが。


----------



## Superhero1

여러분의 일을 제가 모르는 바는 아니지만 해결할 방법이 없어요. 


'_바가만_' is not used at all.

_만_ is the abbreviation of _마는_. 

http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=12629100
http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=12405500


----------



## wonlon

I find the reference translation:

가: 여러분들의 일을 제가 모르는 바가*만* 해결할 방법이 없어요. 
*我不是不知道大家的事情，但是沒有辦法解決。*I am not ignorant to the things of everyone, but there is no solution.

나: 그건 너무 무책임한 행위가 아닌가요? 
*那不是非常不負責任的行為嗎？ *Isn't this very irresponsible?

If you see the translation, what would you say?


----------



## wonlon

terredepomme said:


> 我想, 這是 바지만.　[만]同[雖然].（日語的「が」）여러분들의 일을 제가 모르는 바지만。　雖然我不知道您們的事情。　皆さんの事は私には分かりませんが。



But, as I know, 바 is noun, and not directly connected to 지만. Isn't it?


----------



## Superhero1

제가 여러분의 사정을 모르는 것은 아니지만, 해결할 방법이 없습니다.
=제가 여러분의 사정을 모르는 바는 아니지만, 해결할 방법이 없습니다.
=제가 여러분의 사정을 모르는 것은 아니나, 해결할 방법이 없습니다.
=제가 여러분의 사정을 모르는 바는 아니나, 해결할 방법이 없습니다.

*事情* = 사정 (http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=19423200)
바 is equivalent to 것
아니나 = 아니다.+ 그러나
아니지만 = 아니다. + 그렇지만


(그것은) 너무 무책임하지 않나요?
= (그것은) 너무 무책임한 것 아닌가요?


----------



## wonlon

Superhero1 said:


> 제가 여러분의 사정을 모르는 것은 아니지만, 해결할 방법이 없습니다.
> =제가 여러분의 사정을 모르는 바는 아니지만, 해결할 방법이 없습니다.
> =제가 여러분의 사정을 모르는 것은 아니나, 해결할 방법이 없습니다.
> =제가 여러분의 사정을 모르는 바는 아니나, 해결할 방법이 없습니다.
> 
> *事情* = 사정 (http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=19423200)
> 바 is equivalent to 것
> 아니나 = 아니다.+ 그러나
> 아니지만 = 아니다. + 그렇지만
> 
> 
> (그것은) 너무 무책임하지 않나요?
> = (그것은) 너무 무책임한 것 아닌가요?



I understand if it is ...는/가 아니지만,  so I think it is an editing problem.

감사합니다!


----------

